# Couple pens from this Beautiful Easter weekend



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Finally got to turn a couple pens, first in a month or so.

Thanks Bill, for the alligator jaw blank. 
It looks great of course my pictures doesn't do it justice, and I should have taken my time and found a better kit. The dark green really looks good in good light, almost black in poor light.
The other one is a cigar out the p!ss elm around here.

Bill


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They look great! Alligator bone is always so interesting when finished. I like that elm myself, wish there was more around here close.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice ! Thanks for posting


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok, it's been over 24 hours since you posted the pics, time for a question.

Has your wife claimed it yet? LOL I bet I know the answer


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh Yes she says it's hers!! I guess I learned a lesson, don't ask her for help picking the colors, she assumed it was for her.
I'll have to make one of those girly ones with the bling all over it and make a trade with her..LOL


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Alligator bone? Is that what the 1st one is? That's awesome!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great work!! I really like the cigar!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Be Young said:


> Oh Yes she says it's hers!! I guess I learned a lesson,* don't ask her for help picking the colors, she assumed it was for her.*
> I'll have to make one of those girly ones with the bling all over it and make a trade with her..LOL


a lesson I have learned as well.


----------

